# Hive Genie Anyone see this yet?



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I searched and couldn't find any info here about it. This is spendy, but I think it's kinda cool as far as data collection goes.

http://www.hivegenie.com/


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

this would not qualify for the cost benefit thread. lol


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

beeware10 said:


> this would not qualify for the cost benefit thread. lol


@ $69 for the base model, it would be worth it if you got an alert about it swarming and was able to retrieve it before they moved on.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

This is the quickest way to produce 'hive-genie-oc' bees.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks to be cheaper, more useful, and more interesting than a flow hive


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

u could deffinetly learn a great deal from one of them i think am i going to buy one NO


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Another oddity to add to the vast beekeeping "what the heck" pile. 

My eyes, hive tool, and smoker seem to work just fine.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> Another oddity to add to the vast beekeeping "what the heck" pile.
> 
> My eyes, hive tool, and smoker seem to work just fine.


This would definitely be a want item and not a need item, for me it will probably end up with all my other wants in the hand that doesn't have crap in it


----------



## jeep1977 (May 20, 2008)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> Another oddity to add to the vast beekeeping "what the heck" pile.
> 
> My eyes, hive tool, and smoker seem to work just fine.


You would have probably said the same thing about the Model T, the first computer, and the iPhone.. Beekeeping for so many years has been about trial and error without good scientific instruments to study. Do you need this as a hobby beekeeper, no. If you want to really study and learn about bees, then go for it.

Check out Hivetool.org for an open source version.


----------



## WLeeH (Jan 16, 2015)

This would be a really neat "toy" to play with in the bee yard for a single hive, just for curiosities sake, but I wouldn't buy 100 of them.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I like it. I might buy one once they go into production.


----------



## dp2k (Apr 22, 2012)

It appears to be one of the more capable, better marketed devices for hive monitoring so far. Yes, it's too spendy to put on all your hives, but at the price of a a couple packages its useful if it can give you better insight into what your hives are doing. My bee yard is remote, and I don't get there often enough - I'd like to be able to have some daily monitor of what was happening there. I'm betting this type of technology will become very widespread and much less expensive over the next 10 years. 

I agree that a "hive tool, smoker, and eyes" are all you really need, but a tool to provide more information more quickly would have helped me become a better beekeeper faster, if only by giving me more data about what my eyes were seeing. If it's something that helps grow interest and participation in beekeeping, it's good for all of us.


----------



## Vincent (Dec 22, 2013)

It looks like their Indiegogo fundraiser fell short - only $4,500 of $60,000 raised.


----------



## solarharvey79 (Jul 2, 2020)

This looks fairly promising. Especially if it does what they claim. I have spent some time reading research papers on the insulated hive side of things, and I have always been surprised more hives don't have insulation.


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

This looks pretty cool, especially the bee counter traffic gate. Its like a beehive toll booth!


----------

